# Lighting Solution for 10 gallon



## mattmathis (Dec 13, 2008)

I am trying to put together ideas etc for starting a 10 gallon planted tank. I want to be able to grow mid to high light plants. And I want to have a nice carpet, probably Glossostigma. I will be using fluorite. And PPS-Pro dosing with dry ferts.

I want to get as close to "high light" as I can get with the 10 gallon. I made a fixture for my 70 gallon to go with the 48in T-10 40 watt fixture that came with it. It has 2x 32 watt T-8 bulbs, and together they light the 70 pretty well. So I guess I'll build a light for the 10 gallon too.

So, would 4x 15 watt T-8 bulbs on a 10 gallon be "high light"? or would I need to try for a higher "light intensity"? And if so, what would be the best route to get more intensity, without spending much?

Thanks!!!


----------



## mattmathis (Dec 13, 2008)

No thoughts on this? It seems like the 4x15 watts would be enough to me. But then I've read so much about it not mattering how many wpg you have if you don't have the intensity.....


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

ah supply used to sell a retrofit PC for a 10 gallon, but he doesn't any more....


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 14, 2008)

I just bought a Incandescent strip light hood for my 10 gallon yesterday, to be delivered tomorrow. Comes with 2 - 25 watts fixture. CFL 23 watts = 100 watts equivalent, which is the max they will be able to take.

I have seen "Bright Effects" 20 watt ( 75 watts equiv ) 6500K CFL at our local Lowes, which is what I am planning to use. Should be enough to grow some decent plants. 

I am growing a few high light "red" plants with that 15 watts fluorescent tube that came with the aquarium. They seem to be doing fine, except they are mostly green


----------



## keviv (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey davesnothere,
Could you please tell me which online site you bought the Incandescent strip light hood for your 10 gallon from? Thanks,
Vivek


----------

